

NASA Spacecraft Data Suggest Water Flowing on Mars - Ronkdar
http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/MRO/news/mro20110804.html

======
ranman
NASA -- The happiest $0.005 of my tax dollars.

------
bfe
I love how the NASA administrator uses the opportunity to remind everyone of
the goal to send human explorers to Mars.

------
rl41
Another discussion here <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2847028>

------
ChuckMcM
I am glad that one of the current rovers wasn't in a position to have water
wash over them. Especially salty water which is very conductive. That would be
like 'instant death' for a robot probe.

Of course all of these things could have been discovered and analyzed much
more quickly and definitively with a person present ...

~~~
gus_massa
The Mars' circumference is ~13000 miles / ~21000 Km. If the landing site is on
the correct side of Mars, the astronauts have to travel, let's say 2000 miles
/ 3000 Km, without roads or gas stations. So probably in the fists expeditions
the persons will explore only the neighborhoods of the landing site, and will
not be able to travel to the interesting sites.

------
Ronkdar
<http://www.ustream.tv/nasajpl2> <\-- live press conference

